# Looking for fishing partners



## rgrimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

I am looking for boat owners who are looking for partners to help cover cost, just want a good fishing buddy, or need a crew member. I am working on my captains license and I am familiar with the Galveston Bay complex and have tournament experience in the Rockport/Corpus area. I have experience and am skilled in handling a boat. I prefer throwing live bait (shrimp and croaker) and I custom build performance rods (inshore and offshore). I mainly fish inshore but really love big game fishing. 

I'm active duty military at Ellington and live in League City. I only work 4 days a week, usually tue-fri, but I can swing my day off so I can fish pretty much whenever during the week if it's planned. I can also fish some weekends as well. 

Anyone interested, please call me at 281 989 1202 or PM me.

Robert


----------



## G-Town (Jul 13, 2012)

*Fishing partner*

My name is Greg. I am a 26yo Army Vet, I have a 16ft polar craft with a 89 evinrude 30. I need someone to teach me the bay complex. Mainly where I can and can't run it. Let me know when your ready. My schedule is just as felxible as yours.


----------

